# Can I use xerox printer on freebsd?



## unicorn (Apr 19, 2022)

My printer is xerox DocuPrint P115 b,I can use it on windows systems.Can I use it on freebsd?How to install printer driver?How to use printer on freebsd?


----------



## diizzy (Apr 19, 2022)

Possibly using IPP or LPR/LPD over LAN/WIFI but I wouldn't hold my breath


			https://www.documentsolution.com/uploads/products/brochure/47568.pdf
		


Edit: Looks like the B model is some lower/older-end








						Driver for Fuji Xerox DocuPrint P115 b?
					

I'm having difficulty finding a driver to allow me to print with this printer. I've tried installing the built-in drivers for Fuji Xerox printers with similar-sounding model names but nothing comes...




					askubuntu.com


----------



## tuxador (Apr 19, 2022)

it supports IPP, i would go for CUPS -> Generic IPP everywhere driver via LAN or wireless.


----------

